# Book Covers: Premade and Custom Designs Indiegogo - Grab a Deal!



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello folks!
If you're looking for a book cover for your spec fic book, I just might have what you need.

 *Portfolio: *www.cotronis.com. 
A decade of experience in the field of illustration and book cover design. I've worked on award winning tabletop RPGs, board games and novels.

I've worked with a variety of small publishers like Perpetual Motion Machine Publishing, Nightscape Press, Ragnarok Press, Permuted Press, and Dark House Press. My work graces the covers of books by authors such as Joe McKinney, Rena Mason, Stephen Graham Jones, Mercedes Yardley, Ed Kurtz, and Harry Connolly.

I design everything from 3D book mockups to Facebook ads and of course print-ready files for Createspace, Lightning Source or your local printer.

_update:_
*Hello all, been a while.
I'm currently running a crowdfunding campaign where I'm selling/licensing book cover art of old and new designs. I'll be making a new cover for each day of the campaign so why not drop by and see what's cookin'?*

https://igg.me/at/30bookcovers


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Some beautiful photo-manipulation skill present there! Absolutely stunning. Bravo.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice. Very creepy.


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

These look amazing. Once I've finished my horror novella, I'll be in touch. I really dig the Ouija one.


----------



## ElleChambers (Nov 5, 2013)

Your covers are incredible. I'm tempted to buy one sans story just so no one snatches my favorite one, lol. Great work! I'll be bookmarking your site.


----------



## Paul Huxley (Feb 27, 2014)

There's some seriously good stuff there. Bookmarked for sure. How much do you charge for commissioned work?


----------



## Myrrh (Mar 13, 2011)

ravenkult said:


> I've worked with a variety of small publishers such as Nightscape Press, Ragnarok Press, Permuted Press, Dark House, Black Static Magazine and a few others. I've done cover art for authors such as Rena Mason, Stephen Graham Jones, Mercedes Yardley, Ed Kurtz, and Harry Connolly.


Awesome! I recognize your work and have read a few of the titles you've done, including Nameless


----------



## Shadow XX (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely stuff. Where do you get your images from? They're absolutely stunning - and the way you bring them together is fabulous.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2014)

Just taken advantage of your very good deals. Looking forward to working with you again.


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Tobias! I just delivered your order, sorry about the delay. 

I also had another couple of customers from here, so thank you all for the support.


----------



## Andrzej Tucholski (Jan 4, 2014)

Okay, checking you out!


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Need some quick cash, so I'm running a flash sale for *24 hours*. Code *FLASH *gets you *40% OFF* everything in the store.

http://store.ravenkult.com/


----------



## Kylo Ren (Mar 29, 2014)

ravenkult said:


> Running another sale, 20% OFF with code BOOKFACE, if you had an eye on anything.


Going to ready-made book covers shows nothing, so which items are for sale?


----------



## Dean F. Wilson (Aug 15, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Dean, I appreciate it.


----------



## NS (Jul 8, 2011)

Absolutely. Love it.


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks Natasha!

I've added an option for custom work. 1st draft in 3 days, guaranteed.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Nice! Excellent work!


----------



## Rachel Aukes (Oct 13, 2013)

Wow, great art!!


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Man, these covers are gorgeous. Subscribed to your site's RSS so I can keep track of new stuff.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow! Some really fantastic work. I don't write anything so ethereal to fit with covers like these but I will say "congrats" because I know you're going to make a lot of new friends here on KB.


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

Just wanted to say that I bought Nameless by Mercedes Yardley simply because I loved the cover. The cover caught my eye, read the sample and wasn't sold, came BACK to buy the book because of the awesome cover. 

Some gorgeous covers on your site.


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

R. M. Webb said:


> Just wanted to say that I bought Nameless by Mercedes Yardley simply because I loved the cover. The cover caught my eye, read the sample and wasn't sold, came BACK to buy the book because of the awesome cover.
> 
> Some gorgeous covers on your site.


Aw, thanks, that's super sweet.


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Some new work up, also don't forget my Patreon 'cause there's cool stuff there.

http://store.ravenkult.com/
https://www.patreon.com/ravenkult


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Just backed on patreon - I really like your work.


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks a bunch, Chris. I really appreciate the support.


----------



## Mromeo (Apr 8, 2015)

Cool!
Maybe I'll grab one for the Atrocitus, though I don't know if I have that kind of scratch to thump down. 

Creepy, weird stuff man! I dig it.


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

I wrote an article about designing your own book covers over at LitReactor: https://litreactor.com/columns/diy-book-covers-for-the-self-publishing


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a new fancy website and some new work to show off: www.cotronis.com is where it's at.


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello friends!
I have finally moved my premade cover storefront to my new website. You can check out some new covers over at http://www.cotronis.com/premade-covers/

Here's a sneak peek.


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Thought I'd mention I'm currently taking on new editing clients. I do most genres, but speculative fiction is my bread and butter (fantasy, sci-fi, horror). I've also done romance. I charge 1 cent per word.

You can get more information here: www.cotronis.com/editing/


----------



## JalexM (May 14, 2015)

Nice covers. Bookmarked!


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Got some new covers up.


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

New pieces for sale:









Inquire within!


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Latest and greatest premade cover. Check it out over at www.cotronis.com


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

Beautiful work.


----------



## dcsross (Oct 19, 2016)

I bought two beautiful covers this week for two upcoming novels, and I couldn't be happier with my purchase. They look beautiful!


----------



## jaehaerys (Feb 18, 2016)

I love your work! I see more than one premade I want to buy. Hopefully I'll be able to soon!


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks, Ken. October is definitely the right time!


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

Great cover


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

New stuff! www.cotronis.com/premade-covers


----------



## 5ngela (Sep 7, 2015)

Stunning cover.


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

I'd also like to remind peeps that I have a Patreon that offers not only a monthly wallpaper for your computer but also non-exclusive pre-mades for use each month.

https://www.patreon.com/ravenkult


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey folks, letting this premade cover go for an even $100. Hit me up for details


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

Love those spooky atmospheric designs!

Good luck with your business.


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you S.A.!


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello all, been a while.
I'm currently running a crowdfunding campaign where I'm selling/licensing book cover art of old and new designs. I'll be making a new cover for each day of the campaign so why not drop by and see what's cookin'?

https://igg.me/at/30bookcovers


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Some more work on my Indiegogo: https://igg.me/at/30bookcovers


----------



## dcsross (Oct 19, 2016)

Good work as always!


----------



## bookcover4u (Aug 3, 2017)

Nice covers.


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you both.


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Couple more.

https://igg.me/at/30bookcovers


----------



## ravenkult (Feb 9, 2014)

Only 13 hours left until the campaign closes and you can get these at the listed price!

Check 'em out here. igg.me/at/30bookcovers


----------

